# Is Alpha and Omega deleted scene good?



## RobyTheHardGamer (Jul 25, 2020)

I care to hear your opinion, is this deleted scene from Alpha and Omega very good/charming *OR *Am I just fanboying too much?


----------



## aomagrat (Oct 13, 2020)

It's cute.  I like it.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 14, 2020)

He's so cringy, but the idea and her natural reactions are very cute. 

I always got a kick out of the scene where they are shot by the tranq darts too..."I'll meet you on marrrrs....<giggle> right after I have some pumpkin piiieee...."


----------

